# Cardiff Support Groups or Meet Ups



## April15 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi all, does anyone know of any existing support groups or meet ups in the Cardiff area? We've been trying to conceive for 15 months and would just like someone to talk to about it. I've been referred to the fertility clinic but no appointment as yet. Information on existing groups I could join would be really appreciated.


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi April

I assume you've been referred to IVF Wales at the heath?  I'm not sure if they have a support group.  LWC and CRGW have support groups which are generally open to anyone I think.  We are expecting the next CRGW one very soon.  A couple of us from CRGW have met up since the last (first) support group - it is nice speaking to other ladies who know what you're going through instead of looking at you with  pity...

Keep an eye on the CRGW board and LWC website - support groups are usually listed there

If you have any questions, the ladies on here are very helpful and knowledgeable. 

Next time we arrange a get together, you are more than welcome to join us - whilst we're  CRGW ladies both past and present, all are welcome.  I'll post a date on the Wales board when we arrange the next one - a little less formal than a support group but no less supportive 

Good luck

Angelica
xx


----------



## April15 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reply, yes I've been referred to the Heath and awaiting an appointment.  I'll keep an eye on the boards but yes do let me know if there are any get together soon. It would be great to meet others who are having the same experience - it's so tough! X


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Just to let you know there is a support group at CRGW in May. Details and how to register are in their website 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## GSB88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if CRGW are doing a support group this month? Only saw it on the website 2 days after the may group. Could really use some support x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry I haven't heard anything - they usually give a couple of weeks notice so assume there isn't one this month

Angela 
xx


----------

